# I want to play Roller Coaster Tycoon 3!



## ViRtUaLvIrUs101 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys, i know this might sound stupid but i was wondering what parts i would need to add to my pc to play roller coaster tycoon 3 good. Right now i have a Compaq with a p4 1.8ghz at 400mhz fsb with 256mb of pc2100 ram on board video and audio w/ agp 4x expansion. right now the game plays like crap on lowest settings and i can understand why. i want to play on at least medium-high settings and maybe extreme. i figured the first things i should do is add at least 512 more ram and a decent video card. i am sure that will make a HUGE difference in everything i do but because of my fsb a agp 4x i am not sure it would be worth it because if it still sucks then i cant just upgrade i will have to get all new parts and build a real system. but i am cheap and on an extremely tight budget so cheap is cool with me. if you guys have played the game and think what i want to do is sufficient then please say so otherwise tell me what i should get but all i want to do is rct3 so i don't need a c2d or anything.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I've played it (still do), it's good fun. 

Their website site has this 

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS 

The game has been designed so that it will run well on as wide a range of PCs as possible. The 'minimum specification' below will provide an enjoyable experience, however - as always - the experience will improve on better PC systems. 

Pentium(R) III 733 MHz Processor
128 MB RAM
250 MB hard drive space
32MB video card with hardware T&L (Such as nVidia GeForce2 or any ATI Radeon)


So you should be able to play it ok with your system. If you want to upgrade it, sure, some more ram and a new graphics card should do the job.


----------



## ViRtUaLvIrUs101 (Jul 27, 2007)

thats good news cause i am on a tight budget and just want to have a game to play in my free time. right now it does run but like crap with lag everywhere! if i get more than ~300 people in a small park the game will lag pretty bad and with 500 in the same park it will sometimes just shut off for no reason so i am assuming it is my ram so 512 more ram and a 128-256mb video card i am sure will make a world of difference even if i have to play on low or medium settings. i just hate LAG!!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I play it on my laptop, running at 1.86, 1GB of ram and an X600. It's fine on medium settings, though I get lag when I have more then 30 coasters in the one park.


----------



## ViRtUaLvIrUs101 (Jul 27, 2007)

so i am sure low on mine will look fine then and medium will probably look ok.


----------

